#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Попить чаю в выходные - Москва

## Ersh

Довольно много разных замечательных событий произошло в последнее время, есть повод отметить. А?

----------


## Neroli

Давайте отметим что бы оно там ни было!

Только отпределится бы уже когда именно, а то я в силу кармических причин не могу в оба выходных, но прийти должна, потому что хитрая.  :Wink:  
...мне бы только день и час знать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Граакль

Как на счет субботы?

----------


## Ersh

Могу во второй половине дня

----------


## Граакль

Я тож могу  во второй  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

Что-то особо не видать счастливых чаежаждущих лиц.  :Smilie: 

Короче...
Давайте соберемся в субботу во второй половине дня. 
Только не очень поздно. Мне еще нужно будет успеть на этот... который чух чух... Паровозик из Ромашково.

----------


## Yuki

> Что-то особо не видать счастливых чаежаждущих лиц.


Они окапались и ждут определения времени :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Они окапались и ждут определения времени


Аха. Вот оно значит в чем дело то. Думаю сидеть вам, господа Бодхисаттвы в засаде незнамо скока. Аж до 18.00 затрашнего дня. 

Ersh, Граакль, согласны? Или пораньше откопаем?    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lana

А можно я тоже приду?

----------


## Ersh

Давайте в 18. 00

----------


## Neroli

> А можно я тоже приду?


А почему нет?




> Давайте в 18. 00


Леш, а заказывать не нужно?

----------


## Ersh

Завтра утром позвоним, или если Серега поможет как всегда

----------


## Alex

И я приду с поздравлениями!

----------


## Шаман

Закажу столик, тот, который уже привычным стал. Завтра там буду с утра.

----------


## PampKin Head

Это где столик этот?

----------


## Шаман

Возле которого человек стоит  :Smilie: 
http://www.chaiclub.ru/club/interior/index.php

----------


## Neroli

> Возле которого человек стоит 
> http://www.chaiclub.ru/club/interior/index.php


А чего от такой маленький (столик) то?  :Frown:

----------


## Шаман

> А чего от такой маленький (столик) то?


Нет проблем, тогда возьму место побольше

----------


## Ersh

Спасибо, Сереж, если что я там буду тусоваться в саду с начала пятого - там у меня другая встреча.

----------


## Граакль

А как на входе то спросить?
На кого заказано будет?

Ersh, кинь мне приватом телефон чтоли...
Потому, что я не знаю, успею ли сегодня, но надо же когда то будет лично познакомиться!

----------


## Ersh

В следующий раз, братка... Извини. Весь день в разъездах.

----------


## Ersh

Спокойный только не вошел

----------


## Alex

Смешной был чай    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## До

Впервые понял, что значит пить чай.

----------


## Neroli

Да уж. Всем огроменное спасибо. Славный был чаек.

Сергей, как чувствует себя моль?  :Wink:

----------


## Банзай

А кто есть кто на фото, благомудрые?

----------


## Шаман

Да, классно посидели. Если я не ошибаюсь, получилось где-то 3,5 часа.
Тока на фотографии все какие-то грустные... видимо, близость расставания. С другой стороны, если ржать все три с половиной часа, то надо же когда-то остановиться?

Neroli, моль переживает приступы глубокого равновесия и счастья.

----------


## Шаман

> А кто есть кто на фото, благомудрые?


Ага, найдите на фото Граакля   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

По порядку слева напрво  - До1, Ersh, Neroli, Mylene, Шаман, Yuki, Alex

----------


## Граакль

> Ага, найдите на фото Граакля  :d


Граакля найдете в парке, с коляской, теперь в основном.   :Big Grin: 
Поддерживать гармоничный баланс приоритетов в вилке "семья-общество" - вот истинная парамита терпения   :Wink: 

А братья-сестры, они всегда поймут  :Smilie:

----------


## Yuki

Большое спасибо всем! Давно мне так весело не было :Smilie: ))

----------


## Mylene

Я исчо хачу....
Давайте заберем у моли чай и выпьем еще 800 раз...

----------


## ullu

(про фотку)..не удержалась...кого хоронили то? :Smilie:

----------


## Граакль

> По порядку слева напрво  - До1, Ersh, Neroli, Mylene, Шаман, Yuki, Alex



А... так вот кто у нас Шаман!

Спасибо тебе за процедуры со спиной, сделанные на ретрите Патрула Ринпоче,  в день ванга, в комнате Маши и Олега. Здорово помогло!   :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> Спасибо тебе за процедуры со спиной, сделанные на ретрите Патрула Ринпоче,  в день ванга, в комнате Маши и Олега. Здорово помогло!


 Пожалуйста! Тренироваться на ком-то надо было   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

Завтра, 5-го числа в 18. 00. Кто пишется?

Ersh, Mylene...

----------


## Mylene

Шаман  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Alex

----------


## warpig

меня тоже зарегистрируйте, пожалуйста

----------


## Шаман

Зарезервирован столик в малом зале (деревянный такой столик, многие его уже знают в лицо). 18:00 завтра.

----------


## Ersh

Фотоотчет о встрече:
http://strimfoto.ru/users/Ersh/41002/

----------


## Шаман

Хорошие фото  :Smilie: 
Однако Ersh-a тоже удалось поймать  :Wink:

----------


## Mylene

(Довольно улыбаясь) Клёво посидели. Супер-клёво.
National Geographic Traveler купила. С желающими могу поделиться. В реале рассказ про желтую руку торчащую из кучи тряпок звучал образней, но всё равно меня прёт!!!
Спасибо за фотки))

----------


## Ersh

Приношу свои извинения, в Travelere не сделали правку, там опечатки кое-где.

----------

